# Music visualization



## Seeker (Nov 3, 2009)

I have SMPlayer.

But I do not see any plug in or "something" for music visualization, as Winamp has it.

How would I do it?

PS: I use KDE4 as desktop


----------



## expl (Nov 5, 2009)

If you prefer Winamp like player try XMMS (multimedia/xmms) supports classic winamp skins and has hundreds of plugins avaible, including 3D visualization.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey thanks!
Will try it!


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Nov 6, 2009)

I loved xmms for many years, but audacious + plugins is a good alternative. When it comes to 3d stuff on your desktop. Audacious simply runs better.


----------

